# best litter this century?????????????????



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

Im sure there are many fabulous litters all over the world that could be contenders for litter of the century but i would like to put in a plug for Aussies upcoming litter
as u may or may not know julie is recovering from another cancer operation so her NFC x NFC breeding is a great tonic and very exciting
NFC "hunters boo boo" USA has been mated to the current NRTCH in australia " chief " chiefs litter sister is last years national champ and it is a repeat mating the american dogs in chiefs pedigree are lean mac many times and boss
can any one think of a better litter on paper than a NFC x NFC current and 2 litter sisters who are NFCs??


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Excellent Julie! Congratulations, what a nice litter. Hope you are feeling better.


Don


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

1976 NFC AFC San Joaquin Honcho X 1980 NFC AFC Risky Business Ruby

NFC NAFC Candlewoods Super Tanker X CNFC FC AFC Big River Bonne Amie


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Bon Mallari #3 good post . Did you remember or have to look it up? I forgot the breedings but remembered the dogs AFTER you posted.

Looked up - Honcho X Ruby - 1 litter = FC-AFC Risky Business Jen and FC-AFC Trumarc's Hot Pursuit

Tanker X Amie - 1 litter = CFC Dippomarsh Artemis

Lets see how the Aussies do - good luck.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

swliszka said:


> Bon Mallari #3 good post . *Did you remember or have to look it up*? I forgot the breedings but remembered the dogs AFTER you posted.
> 
> Looked up - Honcho X Ruby - 1 litter = FC-AFC Risky Business Jen and FC-AFC Trumarc's Hot Pursuit
> 
> ...


Really ? Risky Business Ruby was one of my favorite dogs to watch, I knew that one without even looking

The Super Tanker X Bonne Amie , I had to look up


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

NFC Honcho X NFC Euroclydon

NAFC Trumarc's Zipcode X NFC Candlewoods Tanks Alot

and the Honcho X Ruby breeding produced FC-AFC Risky Business Gem (not Jen)

and the breeding that happened but produced no puppies NFC Honcho X NFC-NAFC Wanapum Dart's Dandy


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Lean Mac and Hattie McBunn was a pretty good one as well.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

This century or the last 100 years?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I would venture to guess this litter was the best based on the results



DoubleHaul said:


> Lean Mac and Hattie McBunn was a pretty good one as well.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Ed,

What did the litter to Don Strait's bitch produce? What I mean, was it a big litter, all black, who got the puppies, did you or Judy keep one. Honcho was an all time favorite of mine. Thanks.




EdA said:


> NFC Honcho X NFC Euroclydon
> 
> NAFC Trumarc's Zipcode X NFC Candlewoods Tanks Alot
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wade said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> What did the litter to Don Strait's bitch produce? What I mean, was it a big litter, all black, who got the puppies, did you or Judy keep one. Honcho was an all time favorite of mine. Thanks.


Wade, please read your PM inbox..

Thanks! Chris


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Maxx & Dust Devil's Desert Duk did okay. 3 HOF dogs isn't bad. Their offsprings' impact on the breeding side can't be overstated either.


----------



## todd walker (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd be to worried to get one of them pup's, what would happen if yours was not on derby list and a FC-AFC by 3 ....LOL!!!!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

my research found this nugget

NAFC FC Dude's Double or Nothin X NFC AFC Euroclydon produced

NFC AFC Dynamite Duke IV

NFC AFC Orion's Sky (RHOF '94)


Honcho X Euroclydon : produced 2 FC AFC's 


and yes I did have to look up the above info:razz::razz:


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

rsfavor said:


> This century or the last 100 years?


this century which is only 15 and a bit years old
some of those honcho and lottie breedings were amazing but a long time ago
what about the kweeezy breeding >>and what about some other countries?
can we keep the discussion to the titles of the parents
perfomance of the progeny who were campaigned seriously
the strength of the 2 lines
and how they knit
and this century


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

stoney said:


> this century which is only 15 and a bit years old
> some of those honcho and lottie breedings were amazing but a long time ago
> what about the kweeezy breeding >>and what about some other countries?
> can we keep the discussion to the titles of the parents
> ...


Stoney: the influence of Lean Mac still has dominated the first decade of the century. The influence of the Patton, Cosmo,Road Warrior, Ford along with Kweezy, Tequila and many other notables has yet to be written.
Give it another decade and let's look at the performance books and see if history has been written or rewritten


----------



## JimB (Aug 31, 2012)

I just looked this up on huntinglabpedigree.com. 

What about FC-AFC BLACKWATER RUBY II x FC AFC Nick Of Time Lone Ranger?

If I am reading this correctly, the offspring produced from one litter are:
AFC Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time 
NFC-FC-AFC Hunter Runs Booboo 
FC Ranger's Black Bart 
AFC Sister Bertrille 
HiRollers Git R Done 


Whelp date was 12/31/04.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

nafc carbon+ widgeons c c water back produce a few fc afc qaa and mh.I think 6 fc afc 2 or 3 qaa and 2mh I think not 100 percent sure


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

I like this one. My BLF has this in her lineage.


DoubleHaul said:


> Lean Mac and Hattie McBunn was a pretty good one as well.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

allydeer and hooked on quack. 

I like both because the top half of my 15 week old pup is the Carbon x Widgeon breeding ( produced Bond MH QAA) and the bottom half is lineage from the Maxx x Hattie Breeding (Tiger Mcbunn is the bitch's grandfather, FC AFC it's all over now baby blue is her sire). I like my chances with him  

Along the OP thread: I recently heard of a NAFC X CNAFC breeding... Time will tell on that one as well.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

allydeer said:


> nafc carbon+ widgeons c c water back produce a few fc afc qaa and mh.I think 6 fc afc 2 or 3 qaa and 2mh I think not 100 percent sure


For sure a good breeding but I think this was a result of three separate litters.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

NFC FC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior x NFC FC AFC Candlewood's Something Royal.
NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade x NFC FC AFC Candlewood's Something Royal.
FC AFC Weezer Retreezer x NFC FC AFC Candlewood's Something Royal ain't bad either.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

IMHO FC/AFC Paha-Sapa Chief II x Ironwood Cherokee Chica. Most influential litter of all time.
I'll add Maxx x Chica
and 2nd Mike W's Chopper x Kiela


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Chopper x Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Mastercaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Time will tell and a long way to go, but the Augie x Abby litters (especially the last one) have a lot of potential.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

DoubleHaul said:


> Lean Mac and Hattie McBunn was a pretty good one as well.


I can actually say this breeding is in my dogs bloodline.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

bjoiner said:


> NFC FC AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior x NFC FC AFC Candlewood's Something Royal.
> NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade x NFC FC AFC Candlewood's Something Royal.
> FC AFC Weezer Retreezer x NFC FC AFC Candlewood's Something Royal ain't bad either.


HMM what's the common denominator in these breedings? Seems like all those studs have had many pairing that didn't turn out as well. Come to think of it a great many studs including the LM had a great many breedings, that haven't turned out. Where-as the females such as Lottie, Hattie McBunn, Chica, T. Sunrise etc. etc. had very few litters. Yet offspring out of such females, did really well, as a whole. I wonder which side I'll be looking at when I choose a pup


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> HMM what's the common denominator in these breedings? Seems like all those studs have had many pairing that didn't turn out as well. Come to think of it a great many studs including the LM had a great many breedings, that haven't turned out. Where-as the females such as Lottie, Hattie McBunn, Chica, T. Sunrise etc. etc. had very few litters. Yet offspring out of such females, did really well, as a whole. I wonder which side I'll be looking at when I choose a pup


The common denominator is they are excellent breedings. You cannot compare the Maxx or Grady or Chopper to JH SH type bitches with Windy being bred to 2 NFC's and Weezer who finished 7 nationals. Thats comparing apples to oranges. Even comparing Grady to Maxx is unfair, I don't have the stats but I would be willing to bet in todays day and age of the internet and pups and semen getting flown all over the country commonly, fewer of his breedings are to as high of quality of bitches as Maxx and I doubt a high as % of those pups went to homes where they could have a chance to succeed. I wasn't around when Maxx puppies were being sold, but how common was it to see them advertised? Anybody can or could get a Grady pup to sit on the couch 365 if they wanted to pay the money. I'm sure you can make a better case than that for wanting a strong bitch line in your pup. 

Disclaimer, I don't own a Grady pup, merely speculating breeding and puppy selling trends.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd stop speculating then.


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Abe x Lottie


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UDT VER RAE MH WCX CCA VCX OS DDHF ex CH Unicoi Sail Away Angel CDX TD MH** WCX CCA VCX OD DDHF


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> HMM what's the common denominator in these breedings? Seems like all those studs have had many pairing that didn't turn out as well. Come to think of it a great many studs including the LM had a great many breedings, that haven't turned out. Where-as the females such as Lottie, Hattie McBunn, Chica, T. Sunrise etc. etc. had very few litters. Yet offspring out of such females, did really well, as a whole. I wonder which side I'll be looking at when I choose a pup


It would be a little tough getting a pup from one of those females or one of that caliber. There was a thread a long time ago about getting pups from FCxFC. Good thread, wish I could find it


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Second vote for the Tequilla Sunrise IV X Club Mead's Road Warrior litter......Gave Me Karma and 5 wonderful littermates to cheer for every weekend. Now their offspring are producing results. Been a fun and wild ride...thanks again Lorri for believing in Us.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I am hoping that great ones come out of the oven next week! 
Not very often you have nafcxnafc breedings.
Jacob no need to call your name is not on the list.
Chad


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

How about me? Do you think Andy would put my name on the list?




Chad Baker said:


> I am hoping that great ones come out of the oven next week!
> Not very often you have nafcxnafc breedings.
> Jacob no need to call your name is not on the list.
> Chad


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Chad Baker said:


> I am hoping that great ones come out of the oven next week!
> Not very often you have nafcxnafc breedings.
> Jacob no need to call your name is not on the list.
> Chad


Was there anything I said that was not true?? Just curious. I didn't say a single thing negative. Not sure why you decided to go the low route, but that's your prerogative.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Jacob you have 4187 posts on RTF according to the counter. How many AA placements do you have? How many judging assignments have you had? 
My advice before you make smart ass remarks to Darren or anyone else for that matter until you have walked a mile in their shoes keep your mouth shut and your ears open you will learn a lot more.
Chad -if you want to discuss further call me 423-791-0353

Everything I said was true also!


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Chad Baker said:


> Jacob you have 4187 posts on RTF according to the counter. How many AA placements do you have? How many judging assignments have you had?
> My advice before you make smart ass remarks to Darren or anyone else for that matter until you have walked a mile in their shoes keep your mouth shut and your ears open you will learn a lot more.
> Chad -if you want to discuss further call me 423-791-0353
> 
> Everything I said was true also!


4185 of those posts are in the "College football" threads


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

Chad Baker said:


> I am hoping that great ones come out of the oven next week!
> Not very often you have nafcxnafc breedings.
> Jacob no need to call your name is not on the list.
> Chad


chad can u give us some details about your litter it sounds fantastic


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jacob, you didn't say "thank you, Mr. Chad"...


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Robert E said:


> Abe x Lottie




Anybody and Lottie. I'd take a pup out of Lottie if she was bred to a pound rescue dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

this century guys 
here is an ad for aussies litter
she must have had someone back out
has there been a better litter than this since 2000???
the performance of the progeny is very much dependant on who buys the pups so i dont take that as a major factor
hunters boo boo comes from an exceptional litter himself and he has been mated to a national champ who has a litter sister who is also a national champ plus another champ in the same litter
impressive wouldn't u agree
http://retrieving.org.au/bb/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3647


----------

